# Klonapin



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Ok I got a question. My Doctor gave me Klonapin for when I have a panick attack and the Paxil just isnt helping. He gave me lowest dose possible. Its .05mg . I really dont feel much on them. Do you think it would be bad if I take 2. I hardly take them but when I do I want to know that I will be covered.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

You would probably want to ask your doctor that question, Angel.I have never taken Klonopin, but people I know who have taken it say that it does a pretty good job of helping them with panic attacks.One user (and former health care professional) told me that Klonopin has somewhat of a unique effect when compared to the other benzos.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Thank you. Im gonna ask him but i dont see him for another 5 weeks and I dont want to bother him for 1 question. I was just woundering incase I have an attack before that. I guess that proberly is something that only a docter can answer. Wow I use to have a panick attack everyday. I cant believe im worried that i may have one in the next month. I guess I've come a long way. Yay


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Angel, this is important enough that a phone call to your doc is justified. I would place the call. There are sometimes factors involved that we don't know about, that only your doctor can share with us, so I don't recommended taking a higher dose of any medication without checking with your doctor first.Sounds like you have made considerable progress with your panic attacks. Stick with the prescribed dose until you can talk with your doc.Have you ever thought about trying some relaxation exercises?Evie


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I have tried. I may try again.Im very hyper. Always bouncing off the walls. I cant do yoga cause I cant seem to allow myself to relax. And I feel to me its uselessI have tried a tape where this woman was talking about a forest and you have to pretend that your there. It was great. I got this wonderful high feeling. I didnt want to move. The next night I tried it again and I didnt get the same feeling so I gave up. I proberly should try it again.I have seen these devices that play relaxing sounds. I would get one of them but I think I may lose my sleeping partner if I try to bring that in the bedroom. Maybe they come with headphones.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2002)

Angel,I posted this link about relaxation therapies on the CBT/Hypno forum: http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...fgidc/relax.htm It might be helpful to check it out.If you're not already aware of this, there are relaxation tapes that are available on this board through Mike Mahoney and Eric. I just started them a few weeks ago myself, and even though I am also a very hyper person much of the time, I've been able to tune into these tapes (actually I have the CD's) and the relaxation that it provides seems to help me with the hyperactivity.Nikkie Sue has more experience with these tapes than I do and I'm sure if you were to ask her for some guidance, she would be happy to talk to you about them.Hope this helps,Evie


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Thanks for the link. I bookmarked and will try to read it later. When my daghter is in the bath.I have heard about the tapes. I was going to try them, but now that im unemployed I have to wait a little longer. I saw that they were on sale though. Its hard to pass a good sale. I thought that they were mostly for ibc-d. I dont have that and never have. Do you think it will work with anxiety and the fear of have an ibs attack.


----------



## lisalisa (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi angel, I am not a doctor, but I have been on Klonipin for many years and have found it helps my panic attacks very much. I'm also on .5 mgs a day, but if I'm very anxious or upset my doctor told me it's perfectly fine to take 2, and it never causes any side effects for me. But please don't take any more than 2 without checking with your doctor. Remember that it's a strong tranquilizer so be careful. Anytime you want to chat email me at precious7839###juno.com







)


----------



## mrsromano (Jan 7, 2003)

I TAKE CLONAZAPAM .. IT WORKS WONDERS FOR ME I AM ALSO ON THE LOWEST DOSE . BUT I THINK TAKING ONE IN MORNING ONE AT NIGHT MAY HELP YA ..


----------

